# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  DIY Air soft gun

## Lenamhai

Sau bao năm tháng chơi đủ các loại hobby, nhưng vẫn không bỏ được thú vui trẻ con thuở còn thơ đó là chơi súng
Xưa kia mình rất thích làm súng giấy, súng dây thun, súng gỗ,  súp bắp bắn diêm v.v.v
Giờ thì thích Airsoft gun, sưu tầm và ngâm cứu
Rồi chuyện gì đến cũng sẽ đến. Một đêm ngồi hị hụi vê sinh cây Sniper Cen5 M50 nổi tiếng mạnh và chính xác. mình mày mò từng chi tiết và nảy sinh kế hoạch tự làm cho mình một cây tượng tự
Và bắt tay vào làm. Lúc đầu định làm một cây có cấu trúc hammer vale và bình khí nén. sau vài ngày gia công xong bình khí và vale điều áp vale xả ok, bắt đầu thử nén khí vào bình hơi bằng máy nén thì thất vọng vì bình khí của minh nhỏ và không lọc được hơi nước khi tích hơi làm cho bình khi không đủ áp. 
mất vài ngày tính toán cuối cùng chuyển sang chơi spring air piston đơn giản và dễ hơn vì có sẵn mấy cái cilinder của bãi vác về. Thế là chơi, hì hui 2 đêm cuối cùng em nó cũng thành hình.
Bắt đầu tìm mua barel làm nòng, tìm mỏi con mắt khắp nơi khong có chỗ nào có loại ống đạt chuẩn 6.01, 6.03mm.tức điên luôn quyết định ship về 
Lục Ebay và các shop tìm loại tượng thích, hỡi ôi giá trên trời không àh từ 39$ - > 300$ từ loại Brass- Alu - Steel - Titan ôi thôi đủ thứ. Bấm bụng lượm một em Brass 600mm 6.01 hop up nhưng khi pair thì nó thông báo không ship về vn với lý do hàng cấm nhập 
Ặc không đâu sống mà bị kêm cặp như con gà như vn. Bực 
Không từ bỏ ý định lại quyết tâm tìm và cuối củng cũng mò ra được một thằng chuyên sản xuất các dòng sản phẩm tube chuyên dụng cho Air soft nhưng ở dạng thô.Kakaka với giá khá mềm 12$+ship 6$ thế là múc luôn, 18 ngày sau chuyển về đến tận cửa. Baba ra nhận không biết cái gì. khi khui ra chửi một tăng vì cái tội mua cái ống chút xíu giá hơn mấy con gà kakaka

mất 2 đêm  ráp test, cân chỉnh và rồi bóp cò, theo thử nghiệm thì tầm xa khoảng >60m với bi nhựa Japan 6mm. độ chính xác trong tầm 25m. lực bắn thủng lon bia không nước trong tầm 5->6m
Kết quả thử nghiệm 3 chú se sẻ trên mái nhà hàng xóm cách <10 đều làm mồi cho lũ chó hàng xóm
Nói nhiều quá giờ cho anh em muc sở thị em nó



Xo sánh với Sniper M50 của Cẹn5

----------


## cuong

đúng cái  mục mình thích, nhưng do tài nghệ kém nên mua đồ diy thôi, "o ngờ ong nờ ong nong huyền" này không khương " tuy ế n " phải ko bác. có người diy ống tuýp máy cắt cỏ hình như 5.4 vừa với chì 5.4 luôn bắn độ chụm khoảng dồng xu ở vị trí 15m. em chưa hiểu spring của bác ra sao mà kết cấu ngắn và uy  lực lại cao thế có thể chia sẽ được không?

----------


## CKD

Airsoft nòng có khương tuyến hả mấy bác. Vụ này em hơi đuối.. vì sưa giờ chưa tận mục sở thị + tay sờ  :Big Grin: .
Đạn chì thì e mức độ nguy hiểm tăng cao.. nên em nghĩ không nên chơi

----------


## cuong

hình như air... thì không có khương tuyến, nhưng air -gu n thì có , thấy món này cũng hay lắm anh ah, nhưng lúc nó phọt ra kêu to quá không rõ giảm thanh nó làm thế nào nữa

----------


## CKD

Vụ đạn cầu nhựa & chì thì mình không rỏ, nhưng hình như không có khương tuyến. Còn đạn chì hình bích thì có khương tuyến, lúc trước mình cũng hay săn chim bằng thằng này.

----------


## biết tuốt

em k biết trong nam thế nào chứ ngoài hà nội vo lý bỏ mẹ các bác ợ , cứ vác súng đi là " cá" nó thu không lý do, trợ trời bày bán đầy ra k thằng nào thu nhưng mà cứ vác ra khỏi đó chắc chắn bị thu, mấy chú em mới chế lò dò lên mua ống sắt nhỏ làm nòng là bị hỏi ngay mua làm súng à

----------


## CKD

Súng các loại đều bị cấm hết các bạn à. Muốn thì phải có giấy phép.

----------


## cuong

- hi hi thế thi CKD trùm rồi còn gì, theo pháp lệnh mới về quản lý công cụ hỗ trợ ... gì gì đấy (quên tên pháp lệnh ý rùi) thì không còn cấp phép nữa bác CKD àh, vì thế cứ có gun là thu bất kể ở đâu, kể cả để trong nhà (tàng trữ), vì thế thảo luận trên này các thuật ngữ nhạy cảm nên né thì hơn , không các cụ lại truy số ip thì toi cơm hihihihi. khương tuyến đồng đã có người dưa dược về VN rồi nhé các bác, hình như 1,5 t

----------


## writewin

thấy cái này mới nhớ hồi lần đầu ra sài gòn có nhờ kenly ( dc CKD giới thiệu, hehe) mua giùm cái ống áp lực fi 4mmx10mm, để dành trong xó 2 năm rồi chưa lôi ra dùng, trước mua định về làm 1 con air, ha ha. cơm áo gạo tiền còn lo chưa xong nên chưa theo đuổi đam mê dc, từ từ tính

----------


## cuong

ủa 4x10mm có chút xíu thì làm gì được bác hình dáng nó ra sao cho xem được ko

----------


## anhcos

Món này giờ nguy hiểm hơn trước nhiều, họ gắn thêm bình hơi trăm kg nhỏ xíu mà bắn được vài trăm phát và rất mạnh.
Còn gắn máy ảnh lên finder để quay lại và cả thêm cảm biến hồng ngoại bắn đêm nữa.

----------


## phonglepk

> ủa 4x10mm có chút xíu thì làm gì được bác hình dáng nó ra sao cho xem được ko


4x10 là tiết diện của nòng súng bác à.. tức đường kính trong và đường kính ngoài của cái ống. Nhưng 4mm thì khó kiếm đạn lắm. Lúc trước em hay mua bi về chơi cỡ này

----------

cuong

----------


## biết tuốt

> Món này giờ nguy hiểm hơn trước nhiều, họ gắn thêm bình hơi trăm kg nhỏ xíu mà bắn được vài trăm phát và rất mạnh.
> Còn gắn máy ảnh lên finder để quay lại và cả thêm cảm biến hồng ngoại bắn đêm nữa.


gắn thêm bộ giảm thanh nữa thì ám sát hết sẩy luôn  hehe  :Wink:

----------


## Nguyen Linh

nhìn hay phết, làm clip hướng dẫn đi bạn  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

hết chuyện rồi na mấy bác, e ớn xương mấy món này lắm, chơi dao có ngày đứt tay thì sao chời, mình hổng đứt mà sợ mấy đứa nhỏ nó đứt tội nghiệp.
thanks

----------


## cuong

hồi mói chơi còn một con , có ngắm laze luôn mà giờ tu rồi, đành bỏ xó

----------


## Lenamhai

Cái này làm chơi và một phần xem khả năng mình làm được gì thôi. Chứ mấy thứ này cấm nên không khuyến khích anh em chế cháo, một số mẫu tây lông nó làm đẹp và uy lực. Chính vì sự nguy hiểm của nó mà phải từ bò đam mê và hủy luôn cái ống thụt cho yên chuyện :Frown: 
Đính kèm 53253
Đính kèm 53254
Đính kèm 53255
Đính kèm 53256
Đính kèm 53257

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cái này bắn chết người được ấy chứ

----------


## GORLAK

Chơi món này bác chủ thớt nên tìm tổ tò vò khác, dd ko nên tham gia món này.

----------


## ThanhLe180568

> Cái này làm chơi và một phần xem khả năng mình làm được gì thôi. Chứ mấy thứ này cấm nên không khuyến khích anh em chế cháo, một số mẫu tây lông nó làm đẹp và uy lực. Chính vì sự nguy hiểm của nó mà phải từ bò đam mê và hủy luôn cái ống thụt cho yên chuyện
> Đính kèm 53253
> Đính kèm 53254
> Đính kèm 53255
> Đính kèm 53256
> Đính kèm 53257


Bác ơi cái inner là bác mua trên web nào đấy ạ e k tìm dc địa chỉ

----------

